

We’re Trying to Create the First Truly Crowd Sourced Novel - ctrlaltthe1337
http://www.bookthreads.com

======
drallison
"First truly crowd sourced novel"? What about _Naked Came The Stranger_
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naked_Came_the_Stranger](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naked_Came_the_Stranger))?
and the other, earlier efforts, cited by the article.

Crowd sourced narrative always reminds me of the telephone game we played as
kids (see
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_whispers](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_whispers))
because the story line always seems to diverge and disappear. That's a problem
when there is a single author but it is worse when there are multiple
independent contributors.

